# Gator Clamp



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

*Message body*

Has anyone used, seen a demo, or heard anything about these clamps?

http://http://pinpointinternational.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ppi&Product_Code=GATORCLAMPT&Category_Code=GATORCLAMP
http://www.meistergram.us/products.aspx?cat=2109&pageId=7&parent=2109

I have the smaller icTCS HoopTech clamp and love it, but am always a little nervous about forgetting to take it off when I'm done, because mine will hit the frame when the machine starts up if I leave it on. I need a bigger frame. I'm not into spending money I don't need to spend, but this clamp "looks" more versitle than the icTCS HoopTech clamps.

I've found it 2 places. One place has it for $700 and the other for $799. A bit more expensive than the icTCS HoopTech clamps, but if it works as well and is more versitle, might be worth the extra $$$.

My machine is a Tajima Neo II.

Thanks,
Alisa Davis
Dancing Bay Embroidery
Dancing Bay Tack
Dancing Bay LLC


----------



## purplecheese (May 22, 2011)

I have only talked to one person who has a gator clamp from EFP. They love it, but still use this in addition to the hooptech system. I personally want one, but the price premium is a bit steep without a whole lot of feedback on the internet yet.

We are saving for a EFP gator clamp, but went with the hooptech at the ISS show because of the specials they were having. 

EFP makes these clamps and you can order straight from their website: Results for Gator Clamping System


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

we have several of these clamps and they are great. look on ebay to find them at a reduced rate. Last one we bought was $250, not the $500+


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

Which clamps do you have several of? I would think that you would only need one EFP Gator clamp unless you have multiple heads or multiple machines. I have not seen them on ebay and I'm usually pretty good a searching things out on eBay. I get my best deals when someone lists in the wrong category.

Please excuse any mis use of words. I'm on pretty heavy pain meds for a few days. But foot surgery went well and the nerve block is still in affect. The story may be completely different tomorrow.

Tnx,
Alisa Davis
Dancing Bay Embroidery


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

we have 9 single head machines, the last clamp we bought for $250
on ebay. the seller listed the clamp but did not know what it actually was. our gain.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

which clamp is this? the icTCS or the EFP clamp? I have not seen the EFP used clamps anywhere. I think they are so new that no one has used ones for sell yet.

Thanks,
Alisa


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

TCS Gator clamp we got two for $200 with left and right cap side windows


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I now have both sizes of TCS clamps. On the big one, I just have the 7.5x7.5 window, but on the smaller, I have the 2.5x4, 4x4, and cap back. For sides, I generally just do them on my cap front while doing the fronts. I got my large clamp from equip-used.com for a pretty good deal and the rest from eBay. Listed in the wrong area, so was the only one bidding on it.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't have a gator clamp and the reason is that when we went to training after buying our Barudan is that we were told that with it you can't really do things that would require the garment/blanket/whatever be inserted deeper than the back of the clamp...if that makes sense.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

If you're doing mostly shirts, then you certainly don't need the clamps. I do a lot of ball cap back and english saddle pads. I cannot seem to get the hang of hooping the ball caps in the 12mm hoop and get them consistantly straight, plus do them fast. When I got my small hoop tech last spring, I was up to about 20 caps in 30 minutes for (single head) clamping stitching. This, of course, did not include marking them. I have a template that has a small semi-circle cut out. I place the template on the back and use notebook hole reinforcers to mark where the center should be. I mark centers on all caps & clip the cap number to the back and then line them up and start running them through. So much faster. Total, I can knock an entire baseball team out in 30-45 minutes.

On the saddle pads, they are made of a fairly thick quilted material and are generally just easier to clamp and get straight. The only thing besides the clamps that I have that will hold the pad tight is the HoopMaster Mighty Hoop and I have a lot of trouble getting these straight in the Mighty Hoop.


----------

